# Anyone Up For Fishing Winyah and/or Murrells Inlet Late June/Early July?



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'm sorry I won't be able to meet up (live in FL) but fishing out of Georgetown is a blast. Only done it once and was able to find some fish pretty easily. Get a Top Spots map and fish the lower tide stages. You should find some reds.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I’m about an hour south of Georgetown, and probably won’t be able to meet up but we do trek up to Winyah a couple times in the summer to get away from the crowds. If you have been bass and crappie fishing all your life, I don’t have to remind you to find structure. 

What type of fishing are you accustomed to? Do you like to throw arties all day? Soak bait on a Carolina rig and drink beer by a dock? Do you have a trolling motor? 

While I’m not an expert for the area, the South Santee gets very shallow in odd places so study your maps and if you’re in doubt, follow a local the further East you go past the ICW. 

Our best trips have been on the lower end of the outgoing, and the first 2 hours of the incoming fishing the small creek mouths, rock walls and jetties. My wife will out fish all of us on a 3” gulp shrimp rigged on a 2/0 3/16oz eye strike jig head with a slow, steady retrieve. I like trout tricks and diesel minnowz on the same jig. Bring extra jigs and leader because you will find every oyster around until you fish the area a few times. 

Live shrimp, mullet and mud minnows on the bottom or under a cork will catch all the usual suspects but the rays and sharks are always around in the summer. Hope this helps in some way and good luck


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Best advice i know is to leave that“ bass masters hook set “at home. A sped up retrieve ,rod lift is all that’s needed. Hardest thing for my bass buddies to pick up. 
Enjoy the salt!


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

We have a place in Garden City, which is the beach side of Murrells Inlet. MI fishing is kind of tough, but I am a pretty terrible fisherman. MI is a Relatively small area and very heavily fished. Winyah is definitely better, but it’s a 30 minute drive unless you want to run there in the ocean, which I wouldn’t recommend in your boat. Advice below is for MI:

For fishing in the marsh, definitely look at google earth beforehand. Be aware that some of the creeks get bone dry at low tide. Flounder bite is decent. There are trout and reds in the marsh, but they are hard to find, at least for me. Most people stick to the area near the jetties except for flounder fishing.

The jetties typically hold drum (black and red), trout, and assorted random fish. You’ll see the fleet anchored up. The channel has shifted a good bit over the past few years, so be sure to follow the markers, or you’ll be in trouble. Also be aware that at high tide the northern portion of the jetties that run to the beach are underwater. Do not run through there. Stick to the main channel. Live bait is best. If you buy dead squid, go for the whole ones and cut them up. Don’t buy the pre cut strips. Those are garbage. 

If you have calm weather, there’s a reef 3 miles offshore that’s fun to take the kids for guaranteed sharks, Black Sea bass, whiting, drum, etc. you may not catch anything worth keeping, but you’ll definitely catch fish. Leaving the jetties, head ENE, and you’ll see a bunch of boats. There’s also a buoy marking it, but the reef is not directly under the buoy, so I tend to drift fish. Note that I am not talking about the mile marker that is 1 mile east of the jetties. The wind usually picks up towards late morning, so be aware. If you look up and all the other boats have gone home, it’s probably a sign. Same bait advice as the jetties.

Kings might be around by early July. My favorite way to catch them is to catch some smaller pinfish in the cast net and then rig them up on a live bait rig with a stinger hook. Then Let it out while you’re fishing the reef and forget about it. Kings will hit the pinfish and make the reel start screaming. They slash, so if you don’t have a stinger hook, you’ll probably just end up reeling half of a pinfish back in. 

Another fun thing to do if the ocean is calm is to look for groups of diving birds or random areas where there is water boiling. This will indicate schools of baitfish. Run up on them and toss spoons or jigs. Good way to catch Spanish and Blues. 

Last thing, if you head south out of the jetties be aware that there is a sandbar maybe 100 yards from the mouth that can be identified by breaking waves. It’s easy to avoid.


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

Just a thank you for the replies, they are greatly appreciated. Just an additional question...which is the best river to run up for a little bass fishing out of Georgetown? Also, given Murrells Inlet will likely be a zoo during July 4th week, I may do a little ICW fishing. Do y'all have any recs on what to fish? Thanks again!!


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

You can put in on the ICW at Wacca Wache marina across 17 from Murrells inlet. I’ve never done any bass fishing over there, so I can’t help you with that. It will likely be a mad house as well.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Murrells inlet is a small space for a lot of people and gets extremely crowded, where as winyah has a ton more space. The jetties almost always hold sheepshead. That time of year you’ll have as good as chance as any to get a shot at a tarpon. Reds and flounder are pretty consistent. Winyah is pretty murky from all the freshwater outflow so definitely go on google earth or check a chart. I normally fish up in the little river area, so I don’t have a ton of info about those areas but there’s fish to be caught, more so in Georgetown.


----------

